# Jasikevicius to sign with Pacers



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Lithuanian basketball star and former Maryland guard Sarunas Jasikevicius has agreed to a three-year free agent deal with the Indiana Pacers, a source told ESPN Radio's Doug Gottlieb on Sunday.
> 
> The signing will become official after the NBA free-agent signing moratorium is lifted on July 28.
> 
> Jasikevicius, who won a gold medal at the 2003 European Championships and a bronze medal at the 2000 Olympic Games, chose the Pacers over the Portland Trail Blazers, Utah Jazz, Cleveland Cavaliers and Seattle SuperSonics. Jasikevicius is said to truly respect coach Rick Carlisle and the entire Indiana organization.


LINK


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Congrats... :curse:


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

Seriously... as if they weren't already the trendy Finals pick...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Has anyone ever been in such disbelief that tears escape their eyes? That's what's happening to me now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I thought it was a given he would be in a Cavaliers uniform. But then again i realized i was a Cleveland fan, and why would something good happen to our organization, or for that matter, our City.

Nice player, nice signing for you guys


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

I never thought that i become Pacers fan  Well, you just got 3,5 million crazy lithuanian fans tracing every detail about new team of our "Golden Boy" Saras , Nice to meet yoy Pacers fans :banana:


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes! This is great. I think we will be a huge success. Even though this is hard to say I think this is the end for AJ.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

:clap: :banana: :jawdrop: :cheers: 
Has anyone ever been in such disbelief that tears escape their eyes? That's what's happening to me now.

Uh yes if this is true, I am elated !!! From all the bad luck we had last year, to this year. I am really at a loss for words.

Thanks to all the gracious Cavs fans as well ....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Yes! This is great. I think we will be a huge success. Even though this is hard to say I think this is the end for AJ.


Why would we get rid of AJ if we can get rid of Gill? AJ has showed that he can be a great backup to Tinsley.

BTW, this is great for Indiana. Now who are we not going to sign or who are we going to release?


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

I figured that we would trade AJ for someone.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes Larry Legend that was next thought. We will soon find out !!

This season just got more interesting !!


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

All I have to say is Oooooh yeahh...this is the piece of the puzzle I have been waiting on. To me point was the biggest weakness of the team (mainly because of Tinsley's injuries not ability). I'm excited for Jasikevicius. He can shoot the rock too.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I have never even heard of this dude....but everyone is saying this is a very good pickup...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Good pick for you guys because Jamaal Tinsley is bound to go down for at least a third of the season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

All I gotta say is....WOW...I had no idea that we even had a slim chance of getting him, after all I read about him going to the Cavs. and then the Jazz, it had completly left my mind that we were in the mix, and now you saying we got him...WOW...I'm still at shock...of course he still has to prove that he actually belongs in the NBA, but I mean we have the best coach and the best staff in the entire league, so I'm not worried at all and I wait for him to have a breakout year here with the P's, so all I gotta say is.....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!! *


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Why would we get rid of AJ if we can get rid of Gill? AJ has showed that he can be a great backup to Tinsley.


With Jasikevicius, AJ will get like 5 minutes per game. We could always package him with a player or two to upgrade at some position. The problem I have with trading AJ is that we'd have no defensive PG at all. What's sad is that I could see Tinsley traded now.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

If we do trade Tinsley, who would we go after. Some of the people I can name off that are kind of equal to him are Damon Jones, Mike Bibby, Rafer Alston, Andre Miller, etc. Do you think that we could possibly trade for some young guns like Livingston, Telfair, Ridinour. Im not really sure what we would do, I would just hate to see JT leave. If performs well and at least plays 70-75 games I dont think he will be traded soon.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i doubt tinsley or aj goes. saras could play min at the 2 spot also. i think at least one of the jones is gone for sure. probably fred. 
don't forget pollard is in the final yr of his contract. pollard and fred for someone perhaps.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

I dont think anyone would want Pollard(only effective when we play the heat) but I think that Fred still has some potential to succeed. I love watching Fred play and would hate to see him leave but if it makes our team better Im ok with it.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

The Rich get Richer, congrats Pacers.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I actually think Jamaal Tinsley is the guy who will be traded now, not Anthony Johnson. Tinsley won't want to be a backup, and I have to wonder whether Larry Bird is getting tired of Tinsley getting hurt all the time. In any case, it's obvious that one of the two will be shipped out. This signing also means that James Jones is a goner.

However, if this Jasikevicius dude is as good as he's supposed to be (and he can stay healthy) then none of that matters.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I really wanted that Saras would sign in Cleveland as in there he would have clearer image of minutes and starting job. Pacers doesnt seem so clear to me, but well Larry Bird, as arrogant as he is, knows whats hes doing. If Saras thinks Pacers are nearer the title than Cavs then let it be so, I dont have any other choice than to follow him. Its time to subscribe Pacers board and to unsubscribe Cavs one as I was too fast to get into their bandwagon


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

We will certainly welcome you to join the Pacers board.
Glad to have you.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

While I am not happy about this signing one bit (I am a Cavs fan afterall). Congratulations on the picking up Saras. It'll be interesting to see how he plays in the NBA. Not to mention, you guys are just stacked. How the heck are you going to find playing time for all the really good players you have on that team?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

:banana:

Tinsley will be 6th man of the year!!


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

you can pretty much throw the backcourt rotation out the window as now its undecided . Pretty interesting what other dominoes are going to fall into place because of this. But hey its a GREAT problem to have !


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Ha ha, smart move by smart guy... gonna sit on the bench, collect some $ and maybe a ring. In Cle or Jazz he would have had to actually work his arse off.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Well who is going to start now, Sarunas or Tinsley. From what i've heard he has scored 55 points the last 2 games he played against the U.S.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

About time we seal this signing. We've heard way too much about him potentially signing and us being interested in him, that i've heard way too much hype about this guy. I am really interested if he really can help the offense would, with his great eyes for the game, with his great shooting and passing. But, we all have to realize, even though he is more ready then college kids, he is not that much better off, because he's coming to a new culture and a new system. On top of all of that, he is weak on defense. But, i'm happy we have him signed, because i've heard way too much hype and "what if's" about this guy. We'll see if he's the real deal or not....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> LINK


I can't forgive him for what he did to team USA. Oh well, 3rd string point guard shouldn't matter much.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> With Jasikevicius, AJ will get like 5 minutes per game. We could always package him with a player or two to upgrade at some position. The problem I have with trading AJ is that we'd have no defensive PG at all. What's sad is that I could see Tinsley traded now.


Tinsley and Johnson are both much better than Jasikevicius. I would hope he doesn't take many minutes away from either.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

And if Tinsley gets traded because of an over-hyped Euro, I can't imagine myself continuing to support the team to the extent I currenty do.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Saras will most likely see more minutes at the 2 spot anyway.
I dont see him taking minutes from Tinsley as long as he stays healthy.
AJ my be a different story but I would think maybe 10 minutes a piece for Saras and AJ at the 1 spot.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Tinsley and Johnson are both much better than Jasikevicius. I would hope he doesn't take many minutes away from either.


You don't know what you're sayin'. 
Saras is an excellent passer and a very good shooter. 
He might be better than AJ, and he will see a lot of minutes in the 2 spot. He will be a good option for Rick Carlisle. 

BTW, don't get me wrong, I like AJ, and I think he's a very solid PG. But Sarunas is G-R-E-A-T! 
Larry Bird knows to identify talent when he sees one, and believe me, he has been following Saras for a long time. 

Congrats Pacers fans.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Divine Spammer said:


> You don't know what you're sayin'.
> Saras is an excellent passer and a very good shooter.
> He might be better than AJ, and he will see a lot of minutes in the 2 spot. He will be a good option for Rick Carlisle.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is pretty much what I am assuming as well. He will provide a great spark as one of the first guys off the bench at the 2 and some 1 when needed.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I can't believe you are saying AJ is better than Saras!! The true is that he is like white Magic Johnson.. Im sure he will get starting spot after few games when everybody has seen how good he really is.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why would a rookie that hasn't played American ball in years get minutes over a top 10 NBA PG and a higher-end backup PG?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If Jasikevicius plays the two, or doesn't play much at all.. then this was the biggest waste of a free agent dollars since the Sonics signed Ibo Kutulay last offseason. Jasikevicius came to the Pacers most likely because he was promised playing time, and he wants to win a championship.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

You always forget something about Tinsley. 
He's a top 10 PG, no doubt. However, he's not so... healthy. If he plays 70 games this season, it'll be a fine achivment. 

I mean, you (Pacers fans) of all people need to understand to quality of a deep roster after this season.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Why would a rookie that hasn't played American ball in years get minutes over a top 10 NBA PG and a higher-end backup PG?


just wait and see..


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

great, now i have to be a pacers fan because i like maccabi tel aviv...

oh well :banana: :curse:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

pacerfan23 said:


> Yeah that is pretty much what I am assuming as well. He will provide a great spark as one of the first guys off the bench at the 2 and some 1 when needed.


Hey Pacerfan you were always a good poster on the Cavs board, and followed the Saras drama like the rest of us. I just wanted to say congrats on the signing (even though it sucks *** for my Cavs!  ) .. :cheers:


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks I appreciate it, I can imagine your dissapointed, as I would have been as well.Perhaps you can become a PT Pacer fanor at least Saras fan ? that is when they are not playing the Cavs..


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

go to pacers.com and it has some good information on him. I


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Most people that vs. the U.S. dont usually get 55 points in 2 meetings.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

O and by the way this is Matt and this is my new SN and its not Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Im not gay


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

There is an edit button.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

:nonono:


Ron_Artest9131 said:


> Im not gay


Did I miss something ?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> O and by the way this is Matt and this is my new SN and its not Gilbert Arenas



So you and Gilbert Arenas are the same? My only question: why is your age listed as 13 on this SN and 19 on the Gilbert Arenas SN, who were you trying to impress by pretenting to be older?


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

I beleive that on his SN it says thirteen


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> I beleive that on his SN it says thirteen



This week yes, last week no, next week who knows........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> I beleive that on his SN it says thirteen


Ahh, I see you are quick to act. Not that it matters to me, but the GA SN definitely was 19 until now. Hopefully we can get u to stick to one SN and one age to keep things less confusing.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

I live in europe and watched him a lot. I think he will fit you great while the one of the best bball legend is away.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Excellent Pick-up... I may be thinking far out, but reggie is still under contract, and he may.. just may.. considering hopping along for the ride. We'd have 5 excellent long-bombers between Reg, Saras, James Jones, Granger, and SJax.. in that order.. The true defensive player of the year in Artest,.. the best power forward in the east in JO, one of the top 3 passers in the league in Tinsley, and a very solid set of centers in Foster and Dale (if resigned).

Whoaaaaaaaaaaa... GO PACERS... barring injuries or ridiculous suspensions, this is our best chance ever....


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

ZBoFanatic said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaaa... GO PACERS... barring injuries or ridiculous suspensions, this is our best chance ever....



Lol you can say that again.


----------

